# Over kill?



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay so I did an inventory of what I carry with me every where. I'd like to simplify but can't make myself scale it down. It looks to be about 1500 flies 
I have a sickness!
What do you carry?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

1500 Flies !!! Nice that's allot of ammo, But you got to carry what your comfortable with


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I carry quite a few flies but not nearly that many. I only have two boxes. But, I have three maybe four patterns that I fish with 98% of the time. The rest just go along for the ride.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Seems there's a "new hot" fly every year, then we go back to the "old standards" when we want to catch fish.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Seems there's a "new hot" fly every year, then we go back to the "old standards" when we want to catch fish.


Yup. I have simplified what I carry over the last couple years and what I tie. There are patterns that work for multiple situations, I try to stick with those for the most part - for example I use Hare's Ear Soft Hackles in Natural, Olive, Black, and brown. That pattern can be used as sow bugs, scuds and other general aquatic insects, mayflies, caddis and midges in pretty much any stage (nymph, pupa, emerging, adult, spent etc) or just as a general attractor patterns. They can be nymphed deep, with no weight or swung across the surface of the water during hatches. It's a very versatile pattern and easy to tie and it keeps my fly box count down because I can use those patterns for so many things.

I found one day I had tons and tons of flies that worked on specific waters on specific times of the year. Got tired of managing it all and realized I had too much fluff and not enough flies that worked. My back is thanking me too, I don't carry nearly as much as I used too.

But do what works for you. That's a lot of flies you have there!


----------



## Tyf1y (Mar 1, 2012)

That streamer box looks particularly deadly 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have become a KISS convert.
These days, I tie about 6 patterns in several sizes and colors.
That still makes for a lot of flies.
These are all nymphs and streamers.

I only tie 2 dry fly patterns any more
Griffith Gnat size 22 to 18
Stimulator size 16 to 8 [covers Caddis to Stone Fly]


----------

